# Views on the optimum scale length for drop Ab (G sharp)



## Tom MAF (Apr 3, 2010)

What are peoples views on the optimum scale length for a guitar in drop Ab?
Low to high: Ab Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb

I've got a plain old Rg7321 and I used to have one of the new RGD2127z's (26.5" scale length), but I sold it due to a faulty neck.

I'm now about to buy a RG7xl (27") but I'm interested in other peoples view of that specific tuning and peoples preferred scale length?

Thanks


----------



## Winspear (Apr 3, 2010)

Judging by my RG7321 25" in Drop A, I'd guess 27" is PERFECT for Drop Ab (I wish mine was 26.5")


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 3, 2010)

I get away with it on 25.5 scale, but I think 26.5 would be better, as would 27 (though cleans start getting a bit bright).


----------



## Tom MAF (Apr 3, 2010)

Ok I'll keep that in mind chears (Y)
Any other ideas?


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Apr 3, 2010)

I think 26.5" is the happy medium, Though I am in A Standard and Drop G on both 27" and 25.5" scale guitars, and both hold their own perfectly. 25.5" can handle Drop G no problem, with 27" I lost most of my pinch harmonics, with my old 26.5" Schecter was a perfect medium. It extended the scale just a bit, but didn't get rid of my pinch harmonics.


----------



## evilmnky204 (Apr 3, 2010)

7deadlysins666 said:


> I think 26.5" is the happy medium, Though I am in A Standard and Drop G on both 27" and 25.5" scale guitars, and both hold their own perfectly. 25.5" can handle Drop G no problem, with 27" I lost most of my pinch harmonics, with my old 26.5" Schecter was a perfect medium. It extended the scale just a bit, but didn't get rid of my pinch harmonics.



i dont know how you lost the pinch harmonics, i can pull them off pretty cleanly on my baritone, and it has a 28" scale..

as for the OP's question, i would easily detune my interceptor pro to drop Ab, and it has a 25.5" scale. however, the string was a bit loose, you should definitely look into the 26.5" or rather, the 27" scale.


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 3, 2010)

i guess 26.5 would be a good choice for that. i know there are some schecters out there with that sacle, but as you already mentioned ibanez: make sure to check out the new RGD 6- and 7-strings. i own the RGD7 and it doesn't only look evil as fuck, it also plays awesome! the 26.5 scale neck plays way more comfy than a 27 scale neck in my opinion. you wouldn't think the difference is that huge, but it felt way more comfy for me.

mine is on F standard with a 74 string and it works just fine by the way. the edge zero trem is all killer as well, it always stays in tune!


----------



## Tom MAF (Apr 3, 2010)

Hmm... It is very interesting, and confusing, how different peoples opinions are on this subject.

I have already had the Ibanez Rg2127z, it was very awesome minus the trem in my opinion (too sloppy (in the arm socket), too stiff) althoght i did like how easy it was to set up (Y)

Anyway, I might get a custom version instead.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Apr 3, 2010)

it really depends if you are doing a lot of playing which will involve stretches and the size of your fingers.

if you aren't playing lots of stretches or have large fingers, definitely go for the longer scale length


----------



## 13point9 (Apr 3, 2010)

I would say try out the various scale lengths in a store but I saw you're in the UK like me so its pretty much a no go hahaha


----------



## Tom MAF (Apr 3, 2010)

guitarplayerone said:


> it really depends if you are doing a lot of playing which will involve stretches and the size of your fingers.
> 
> if you aren't playing lots of stretches or have large fingers, definitely go for the longer scale length



Well I do some stretches but my fingers are reasonably long (Y)


----------



## Tom MAF (Apr 3, 2010)

13point9 said:


> I would say try out the various scale lengths in a store but I saw you're in the UK like me so its pretty much a no go hahaha



Yeh, your lucky if you find one 7 string in the first place :'(


----------



## CloudAC (Apr 3, 2010)

my local guitar shop only holds one 7 string.. an RG7321.. fail.


----------



## Tom MAF (Apr 3, 2010)

We do have some pretty shocking guitar shops in the uk...


----------



## 6Christ6Denied6 (Apr 3, 2010)

i have a 26.5 scale and play in drop G, but i use 11-70 string, and i like them tight


----------



## JaeSwift (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm in drop A on my K7 (25.5'') and it works fine with a 0.68 on the Low B. However, if I were to tune lower I'de personally go for a baritone scaled (26.5 or 27, doesnt really make a difference) guitar.

So yea, an XL will suit your needs just fine. I'de go for that if Drop Ab is your tuning of choice


----------



## misingonestring (Apr 3, 2010)

shitsøn;1923359 said:


> a 74 string


 


I'd go with a 26" scale.


----------



## Soopahmahn (Apr 4, 2010)

In my experience 25.5" will work with thick strings, but 26.5+ is ideal at that tuning. However, if you like to use .010 gauge sets, you could strap on a .068 low string and be pretty happy as long as you can get it to intonate properly.


----------



## Isan (Apr 4, 2010)

lol i am using a 56 on 25.5 and i am in drop g#... it is awesome sauce


----------



## Tom MAF (Apr 4, 2010)

On my rg7321, I have a 64 gauge string on te bottom, but in g# (<how do ya make that sharp/hash sign on a mac, I had to copy and paste of another post?) the open string still goes a semitone or two sharp if you pick hard, which I really hate tbh.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 4, 2010)

i thought 28" scale was amazing for drop Ab. 27" would do the job, and 26.5" would do the job, and both would feel and sound good, but i think it just shines on 28" scale. it's just great!


----------

